
FDA presses medical device makers to OK good faith hacking - walterbell
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Passcode/2016/0210/FDA-presses-medical-device-makers-to-OK-good-faith-hacking
======
SixSigma
There is probably a lot to find, if the produce recall database [1] is
anything to go by, QA can be a struggle.

[1]
[http://www.fda.gov/medicaldevices/safety/](http://www.fda.gov/medicaldevices/safety/)

------
hga
For a long time I've been saying we'd get more rigorous after a bug kills
thousands to tens of thousands of people. From this article it looks like that
just might happen sooner than I'd guessed it would.

